# Movie Review- Red Eye



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Lisa Reisert hates to fly, but the terror that awaits her on the night flight to Miami has nothing to do with a fear of flying. Moments after takeoff, Lisa's seatmate, Jackson menacingly reveals the real reason he's on board: He is an operative in a plot to kill a rich and powerful businessman, and Lisa is the key to its success. If she refuses to cooperate, an assassin awaiting a call from Jackson will kill her father. Trapped within the confines of a jet at 30,000 feet, Lisa has nowhere to run and no way to summon help without endangering her father, her fellow passengers and her own life. As the miles tick by, Lisa knows she is running out of time. She desperately looks for a way to thwart her ruthless captor and stop a terrible murder.* 
 

I give it a B. It was good but by no means is a real big scary thriller. I'd say more of a drama. Cillian Murphy makes a great villian (for those of you that dont know he played the villian in Batman Returns) Rachel McAdams is going to make it big, and you can tell by her numerous roles. (Wedding Crashers, The Notebook, Mean Girls) You would think there would be more blood and gore coming with a Wes Craven movie but there isnt, in fact you cant tell he made it at all. All in all I'd say its worth the $8.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow That print is small. I guess its my old eyes. LOL Or maybe its my laptop monitor.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah no, I can't read that....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

i can read it fine... 
and i really want to see it. looks pretty good.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Must have been those carrots I ate yesterday.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

*



Lisa Reisert hates to fly, but the terror that awaits her on the night flight to Miami has nothing to do with a fear of flying. Moments after takeoff, Lisa's seatmate, Jackson menacingly reveals the real reason he's on board: He is an operative in a plot to kill a rich and powerful businessman, and Lisa is the key to its success. If she refuses to cooperate, an assassin awaiting a call from Jackson will kill her father. Trapped within the confines of a jet at 30,000 feet, Lisa has nowhere to run and no way to summon help without endangering her father, her fellow passengers and her own life. As the miles tick by, Lisa knows she is running out of time. She desperately looks for a way to thwart her ruthless captor and stop a terrible murder.

Click to expand...

*that better blindos?

I thought it looked horribly dumb on the comercials.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, I haven't seen it yet, but it looks like a rehash of so many other "help I'm stuck in a plane, train, or automobile with a psycho" movies that I'll wait for it to show up at blockbuster.


----------

